# Analyze and grade the teams



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Memphis Grizzlies* (#3 OJ Mayo, #27 Darrell Arthur) - *A+*

You have to love both trades, Mayo is going to be the second scorer the Grizzlies needed and doesn't have much downside. Arthur could also start at PF right away, fits the up-tempo style and has plenty of upside as well, an absolute steal at the end of the first round

*Portland Trailblazers* (#11 Jerryd Bayless, #25 Nicolas Batum) - *A+*

You have got to be kidding me. They wind up with Bayless who was a Top 5 pick for months and Batum who was also considered a lotto pick until the heart issue. It's amazing to think that Portland has had one of, if not the best draft in relation to the where they have picked three straight times. In the process they also pick up more future second rounders who could be trade bait.

*Chicago Bulls* (#1 Derrick Rose, #36 Omer Asik) - *A-*

Rose alone warrants an A, but I think they could have done better with their second rounder. Asik might not come over for a few years, CDR was still on the board, as were several others who could have helped.

*Miami Heat* (#2 Michael Beasley, #34 Mario Chalmers) - *A-*

Beasley was the obvious choice after Rose was gone. Getting Chalmers was also a good move for Miami, he knows how to play, doesn't have much upside, but he is a solid backup at worst. Again, this is all about value and getting someone like him in the second round is good for your team.

*Los Angeles Clippers* (#7 Eric Gordon, #35 DeAndre Jordan, #55 Mike Taylor) - *B*

I'm not gonna lie, if this were not the Clippers the grade would be better. Not sure how good Gordon is going to be, I'm torn between near All-Star good and bust. Jordan this late is a steal, while I'm not expecting him to become more than a 11/10 at this peak this is fantastic value for a second round pick.

*Utah Jazz* (#23 Kosta Koufos, #44 Ante Tomic, #55 Tadija Dragicevic) - *B*

Utah continues to draft well and make the most out of their draft position. Koufos and Tomic are a little bit similar as both are skilled, but not very athletic and a little bit soft right now, but if one of them pans out Jazz fans will be thrilled to get another good big man.

*Boston Celtics * (#30 JR Giddens, #47 Bill Walker, #60 Semih Erden) - *B*

Giddens has a lot of talent, Boston might be a good environment for him to prove whether he has really turned it around. Talking about talent, it's a mystery how Bill Walker could fall to the middle of the second round, absolutely mind-boggling, the rich get richer I guess.

*New York Knicks* (#6 Danilo Gallinari) - *B-*

Not a franchise player and I'm surprised they didn't take a point guard, but he will be a good player. I think he will deal with the boos and win the fans over as time goes by. I also thought they were going to move down, it is what it is now. 

*Milwaukee Bucks* (#8 Joe Alexander, #37 Luc Richard Mbah a Moute) - *C+*

Alexander is a little bit too high for my taste and they have just added Richard Jefferson. It's obvious that they want to change the culture wiht bringing him in. I didn't understand the Mbah a Moute pick, that is the third small forward you have acquired on the same day.

*Charlotte Bobcats* (#9 DJ Augustin, #20 Alexis Ajinca, #38 Kyle Weaver) - *C*

Augustin is another player I'm undecided what he is going to be in the pros. He is as skilled as anyone, the question marks about his size will remain until he proves it to be wrong. They were probably targetting Hibbert with their second pick, instead they wind up with Ajinca who has a great chance of being a bust. Weaver should be a solid backup.

*Houston Rockets* (#28 Donte Greene, #33 Joey Dorsey, #54 Maarty Leunen) - *C*

I think they should have kept Batum and park him in France for a year or two to see if he develops. Greene was talked as a lottery pick until the Syracuse team imploded, good pickup in the late first round. Not sure why they wanted Dorsey, they already have enough undersized big men.

*New Jersey Nets* (#10 Brook Lopez, #21 Ryan Anderson, #40 Chris Douglas-Roberts) - *C*

Lopez at #10 is better than Lopez at #4, but I still don't like him as a lottery pick. How is Anderson going to get minutes ? CDR is obviously a great choice and the reason why I gave them a C, I have no idea how he could drop all the way down to 40.

*Denver Nuggets* (#39 Sonny Weems) - *C*

I actually like this pick for the Nuggets, Weems is a great athlete and I believe he has a chance to be a solid role player in the NBA. 

*Philadelphia 76ers* (#16 Marreese Speights) - *C*

I don't understand why they prefer him to Arthur, but he has a chance to become a good player too, will take some time though. 

*Indiana Pacers* (#13 Brandon Rush, #17 Roy Hibbert) - *C*

You get lucky because Bayless slips down to you and you trade him the next second, that's a fail. Hibbert is a solid choice although I don't like him in the current system the Pacers and Jim O'Brien likes to play.

*Cleveland Cavaliers* (#19 JJ Hickson, #52 Darnell Jackson, #55 Sasha Kaun) - *C*

I like Hickson's strength and athleticism and he should be able to contribute to the physical style the Cavs play, he can also score a little bit. Jackson is a good pickup, I think he will find a role in the NBA. Kaun will be in Russia for the next three years at least.

*Toronto Raptors* (#41 Nathan Jawai) - *C* 

Interesting player and good value at this point. Should be able to break into the rotation and provide some energy, can't ask for much more.

*Dallas Mavericks* (#51 Shan Foster) - *C*

Would have liked Jamont Gordon more, at least Foster can shoot and that is a skill that might prove to be valuable for him to stick in the league. 

*San Antonio Spurs* (#26 George Hill, #45 Goran Dragic, #57 James Gist) - *C-*

Hill was a surprise pick, how much time will he really get ? He was brought in to play right away. Gist is a good pick at #57 although I highly doubt he will ever play for the Spurs as long as they are trying to win championships. Dragic will stay in Europe and could become a Spurs type player down the road. 

*Orlando Magic* (#22 Courtney Lee) - *C-*

Did they really need yet another shooter who doesn't do much else ? There were enough big guys left at this point to bolster the front line, but they have made Lee their choice for a long time it seems. 

*Golden State Warriors* (#14 Anthony Randolph, #49 Richard Hendrix) - *D+*

Randolph is a very risky pick, but you can't judge him until he gets something that resembles an NBA body. I like the Hendrix pick, I thought he was going to go a lot higher after the recent success of Powe, Bass and Millsap. 

*Los Angeles Lakers* (#58 Joe Crawford) - *D+*

Chances that this pick matters are slim to none. 

*Minnesota Timberwolves* (#5 Kevin Love, #31 Nikola Pekovic) - *D*

Had they kept Mayo and Chalmers this would have been at least a B, now not so much. Love and Jefferson is going to work offensively, but not on the defensive end. Sometimes the best move is the one you don't make, McHale is proving his incompetence once again.

*Sacramento Kings* (#12 Jason Thompson, #42 Sean Singletary, #43 Patrick Ewing Jr.) - *D*

Singletary and Ewing are solid picks, Thompson left me scratching my head however. He is a career backup without much upside who was taken way too high. 

*Phoenix Suns* (#15 Robin Lopez, #48 Malik Hairston) - *D*

Lopez raced up the charts because of his play at the end of the season and his size is intruiging, but he is a guy with no offensive skills who will be brought in for hustle for defense. I think he is a major reach in the middle of the first round.

*Detroit Pistons* (#32 Walter Sharpe, #46 Trent Plaisted, #59 Deron Washington) - *D*

Could have gotten more out of their picks, they liked Bill Walker until his recent injury, but it's laughable that he fell behind someone like Trent Plaisted despite all of that. None of those guys might ever make an impact for the Pistons. 

*Washington Wizards* (#18 JaVale McGee) - *F*

I think McGee is going to be a bust, the Wizards should have gone with someone who is more proven and a much safer bet. Then they are lucky enough that Walker falls to them and they trade him for cash, fail. 

*Seattle Supersonics* (#4 Russell Westbrook, #24 Serge Ibaka, #29 DJ White, #50 Devon Hardin) - *F*

They could have gotten Bayless, Arthur, Jordan and Walker, instead they wind up with a defensive specialist, someone who will be in Spain for the next few years and two bigs who might not do much either. Presti is trying to emulate the Spurs, but he needs to realize that this is not going to work if you don't have enough talent on the team. I know an F might be a bit harsh, but if you look at who was available when the Sonics were on the clock this is a very disappointing result.

*Atlanta Hawks* - had no picks

*New Orleans Hornets* - traded their picks


A lof of C's as I think those picks were solid, but nothing to brag about. Looking back most teams had a chance to grab guys who were lottery picks a year ago, some even a few weeks ago and passed on that which was hard to understand. Thoughts on the grades ? Post yours too.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Good list man. I mainly agree with it. Good stuff, must have taken a long time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns traded Hairston/cash/future 2nd for Dragic after the draft btw. They arranged a deal before the Spurs picked.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns traded Hairston/cash/future 2nd for Dragic after the draft btw. They arranged a deal before the Spurs picked.


That's the first time I have heard about it, thank you.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

How can you grade a draft when none of these guys have played a game in the NBA?

anyways I agree with most of those except for Seattle. Presti is building a culture of defense and character. With all of the guys he drafted they bring those 2 things in spades. I feel like Presti is doing a damn good job following his plan.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AlThornton said:


> How can you grade a draft when none of these guys have played a game in the NBA?


That is what message boards are for, discuss about the past, the present and of course the future. Sometimes you are wrong and sometimes you are right.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

AlThornton said:


> How can you grade a draft when none of these guys have played a game in the NBA?
> 
> anyways I agree with most of those except for Seattle.


How can you agree or disagree with draft grades when none of these guys have played a game in the NBA?


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> How can you agree or disagree with draft grades when none of these guys have played a game in the NBA?


because I was following along and not trying to be a dick about it.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

AlThornton said:


> because I was following along and not trying to be a dick about it.


Odd to lead off with a criticism of the whole exercise then. 

To answer your question, there are many stages of analysis. One is, how did the teams do in maneuvering based on the information available at draft time? That's what's being graded here.

Ultimate success will have to be graded years from now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree with Seattle. Not sure what the heck they are doing and trying to make it seem like Presti is a genius is not the right idea. The Sonics are going to be really bad again next year.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

HKF said:


> I agree with Seattle. Not sure what the heck they are doing and trying to make it seem like Presti is a genius is not the right idea. The Sonics are going to be really bad again next year.


They are rebuilding, and they weren't going to be good next year no matter who they drafted. Its all about defense and character with Presti.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AlThornton said:


> They are rebuilding, and they weren't going to be good next year no matter who they drafted. Its all about defense and character with Presti.


None of the guys that I mentioned are projected to be bad defenders, most of them are actually going to be solid or good defenders. I also don't remember that any of them have had serious character issues. Westbrook might the first point guard who gets drafted at #4 because of his defense and despite a very shaky handle compared to other point guards. 

I can't say that I'm not looking forward to Durant scoring 30 points a game next season, but I would rather put some other offensive talent around. At least they will have a shot at someone like Demar Derozan next year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

AlThornton said:


> How can you grade a draft when none of these guys have played a game in the NBA?
> 
> anyways I agree with most of those except for Seattle. Presti is building a culture of defense and character. With all of the guys he drafted they bring those 2 things in spades. I feel like Presti is doing a damn good job following his plan.


My draft grades from 2006 still hold up pretty damn well, and I come back and revisit them every year because I want to make sure that I was right.

But anyway, I hate Portland. Are you kidding me!? Bayless and Batum?!?!! That's unbelievable.

And I hate Seattle. Are you KIDDING ME!?!!?!??! Westbrook at 4 and Serge Ibaka!?!?!?!?!? That's REALLY unbelievable. Great job guys, you turned a top 4 pick into Lindsey Hunter, and a first round pick into Saer Sene.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> My draft grades from 2006 still hold up pretty damn well, and I come back and revisit them every year because I want to make sure that I was right.
> 
> But anyway, I hate Portland. Are you kidding me!? Bayless and Batum?!?!! That's unbelievable.
> 
> And I hate Seattle. Are you KIDDING ME!?!!?!??! Westbrook at 4 and Serge Ibaka!?!?!?!?!? That's REALLY unbelievable. Great job guys, you turned a top 4 pick into Lindsey Hunter, and a first round pick into Saer Sene.


I think Sam Presti knows more about drafting than you, so don't get too cocky.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not sure why you think that NBA execs don't read other people's opinions when it comes to scouting on the Internet. I know for a fact NBA people have been on this site before or it's previous incarnations, or reading certain blogs that used to pertain to recruiting scouting to see what some people who had a good eye for talent had put together.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

HKF, how can you not be a huge portland fan when like 4 of your favorite 20 players are on P-town!?!?!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

And maybe Portland will add Josh Smith, if Atlanta doesn't want to max him out and Portland will!

Well, always good to have hope.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

AlThornton said:


> I think Sam Presti knows more about drafting than you, so don't get too cocky.


Sam Presti is 31 years old. How exactly does he have any kind of background that would suggest that he knows more about drafting than anyone. His track record is not good. The guy is known for organizing the Spurs database, the man isn't a scout and he never will be. His draft history is average at best, even if you count every Spurs draft in which he played a significant role.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Sam Presti is 31 years old. How exactly does he have any kind of background that would suggest that he knows more about drafting than anyone. His track record is not good. The guy is known for organizing the Spurs database, the man isn't a scout and he never will be. His draft history is average at best, even if you count every Spurs draft in which he played a significant role.


*"Sam Presti, Assistant General Manager
Sam first joined the Spurs as an intern in the summer of 2000, and the 29-year-old has quickly moved up the ladder. After one season, Sam was named the team’s basketball special assistant Then in September of 2002, he was promoted to assistant director of scouting. Sam was named the Spurs director of player personnel in September of 2003 and became the Spurs assistant general manager in September of 2005.

Sam led the design and implementation of the Spurs scouting database, a system that is now being used by numerous teams throughout the NBA."*

try again


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Sam Presti is 31 years old. How exactly does he have any kind of background that would suggest that he knows more about drafting than anyone. *His track record is not good*. The guy is known for organizing the Spurs database, the man isn't a scout and he never will be. His draft history is average at best, even if you count every Spurs draft in which he played a significant role.



oh really.

2001 - Tony Parker Pick #28
2002 - John Salmons Pick #26 
2002 - Luis Scola Pick #55
2003 - Leandro Barbosa Pick #28
2004 - Beno Udrih Pick #28
2005 - Ian Mahinmi Pick #28
2006 - Damir Markota Pick #59
2007 - Kevin Durant Pick #2
2007 - Jeff Green Pick #5
2007 - Carl Landry Pick #31
2007 - Glen Davis Pick #35

Now try and tell me again that that is not good drafting relative to where his team has picked from. So please spare me.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

AlThornton said:


> oh really.
> 
> 2001 - Tony Parker Pick #28
> 2002 - John Salmons Pick #26
> ...


Barbosa was picked for the Suns, and Presti had NO SAY in the Parker pick, he was a ****ing intern, and ditto for Scola. So tell me exactly how Udrih, Mahinmi, Markota, Durant, and Green make him some godsend.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

A C- for







. This saddens me


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Barbosa was picked for the Suns, and Presti had NO SAY in the Parker pick, he was a ****ing intern, and ditto for Scola. So tell me exactly how Udrih, Mahinmi, Markota, Durant, and Green make him some godsend.


http://www.nba.com/spurs/features/presti_bio.html
*"Sam first joined the Spurs as an intern in the summer of 2000, and the 29-year-old has quickly moved up the ladder. After one season, Sam was named the team’s basketball special assistant Then in September of 2002, he was promoted to assistant director of scouting."*

Does that sound like Presti was an intern in 2002? Didn't think so


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Barbosa was picked for the Suns, and Presti had NO SAY in the Parker pick, he was a ****ing intern, and ditto for Scola. So tell me exactly how Udrih, Mahinmi, Markota, Durant, and Green make him some godsend.


I never said he was a godsend, I'm just arguing with you since you think he has a bad track record, which is false.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

AlThornton said:


> http://www.nba.com/spurs/features/presti_bio.html
> *"Sam first joined the Spurs as an intern in the summer of 2000, and the 29-year-old has quickly moved up the ladder. After one season, Sam was named the team’s basketball special assistant Then in September of 2002, he was promoted to assistant director of scouting."*
> 
> Does that sound like Presti was an intern in 2002? Didn't think so


It sounds like he was a "special assistant", one year removed from being an intern. He wasn't an "assistant director of scouting" until September 2002, which is AFTER the 2002 draft, genius.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> It sounds like he was a "special assistant", one year removed from being an intern. He wasn't an "assistant director of scouting" until September 2002, which is AFTER the 2002 draft, genius.


This is what you said
*"Presti had NO SAY in the Parker pick, he was a ****ing intern, and ditto for Scola."*

Presti was made a full time employee in 2001.
Scola was picked in 2002.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I stand by that comment, I don't know what you're arguing. Presti was not involved in those picks in a significant way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Memphis Grizzlies* (#3 OJ Mayo, #27 Darrell Arthur) - *A*

I think they ended up getting the guy they wanted, which is good - they did give up a good player in Mike Miller though to make it work. The trade for Arthur was a bonus - but did they really fix many needs? 

*Portland Trailblazers* (#11 Jerryd Bayless, #25 Nicolas Batum) - *A+*

The annual Portland draft blitz happened again. The Bayless pick up was an absolute steal, hes a great fit next to Roy - Bayless wont be relied upon to be a pure PG now, which is perfect. Batum slipped and was picked up late, but he was a projected lotto pick earlier this year and last. Great draft.

*Chicago Bulls* (#1 Derrick Rose, #36 Omer Asik) - *A*

Rose was just about always going to be their pick. As he's one of the top talents in the draft, he gives them a good grade. Asik probably wont have any impact for a few years, They couldve picked up better talent relative to that position.

*Miami Heat* (#2 Michael Beasley, #34 Mario Chalmers) - *A+*

Beasley adds a unique talent next to Wade, one that should be good for many years yet. His defense is average but hes got the tools. Chalmers was an added bonus. Was projected lotto to mid first round - slipped all the way to 2nd where he was traded for two 2nd rounders. Could be a steal. Very happy (and slightly biased ) with our draft.

*Los Angeles Clippers* (#7 Eric Gordon, #35 DeAndre Jordan, #55 Mike Taylor) - *B+*

Gordon isnt really a need pick - but he is very talented. Probably shouldve gone with Bayless, but you cant fault them there. Jordan was a big steal in the 2nd round - he has potential, however raw he may be.

*Utah Jazz* (#23 Kosta Koufos, #44 Ante Tomic, #55 Tadija Dragicevic) - *B+*

Getting Koufos at #23 is a very nice get. He is a perfect compliment to their current roster. They had a very Euro flair this year - Tomic is someone who was high on a lot of people's draft boards, so at #44 you have to consider that a good pick.

*Boston Celtics * (#30 JR Giddens, #47 Bill Walker, #60 Semih Erden) - *B*

Celtics needed potential, and they got it. Giddens and Walker are both athletic guys who slipped due to something being wrong with them - Gidden's attitude and Walker health. Good value picks for where they picked.

*New York Knicks* (#6 Danilo Gallinari) - *B*

Shouldve taken Bayless at #6, but Gallinari has the potential to be a pretty good player. I dont see a star here, but should be a player eventually in D'Antoni's system. Risky pick for a Knicks franchise looking to claw back respect.


*Milwaukee Bucks* (#8 Joe Alexander, #37 Luc Richard Mbah a Moute) - *C+*

Alexander was the workout wonder, but he did become a tad redundant once Jefferson was acquired. At the least hes a backup SF, so thats not so bad. Mbah a Moute is a good defender, but wont see much courttime.

*Charlotte Bobcats* (#9 DJ Augustin, #20 Alexis Ajinca, #38 Kyle Weaver) - *C+*

I think the Bobcats couldve done better for where they drafted. They got some good players, but when you look at who was on the boards at those positions...wouldnt Bayless, Koufos and CDR look better?

*Houston Rockets* (#28 Donte Greene, #33 Joey Dorsey, #54 Maarty Leunen) - *B-*

Acquiring Greene was a smart move. They dealt Rudy Gay and regret it, perhaps Greene is the second coming. Dorsey is a bit of a Chuck Hayes duplicate...but if nothing else he adds a bit of toughness to the frontline.

*New Jersey Nets* (#10 Brook Lopez, #21 Ryan Anderson, #40 Chris Douglas-Roberts) - *B*

Lopez was a good pick at #10. He will add some inside scoring which is something the Nets have missed foreever. Anderson doesnt add much besides floor spacing...the next Matt Bullard? at #21?. CDR at #40 was a good pick, cant believe he slid that far. Will be a good backup from day 1.

*Denver Nuggets* (#39 Sonny Weems) - *C*

Traded out of #20 for Sonny Weems? I guess they got a future 1st, so its not all bad. 

*Philadelphia 76ers* (#16 Marreese Speights) - *B*

He's a talented big guy who has a lot of potential. Cant ask for much more at #16. Should get some minutes at the 4 straight away.

*Indiana Pacers* (#13 Brandon Rush, #17 Roy Hibbert) - *C+*

I understand the need to trade Bayless - he had the most value and teams wanted him - but im sure they couldve got more that Rush and Jack. Its almost like the marketing team took that trade. Hibbert adds a need and should provide a presence out there straight away.

*Cleveland Cavaliers* (#19 JJ Hickson, #52 Darnell Jackson, #55 Sasha Kaun) - *C+*

Suprised they didnt go bigger at #19 with Koufos on the board. Adding 2 power forwards to an already full rotation is interesting. Kaun would be a good pick but he wont play for a while.

*Toronto Raptors* (#41 Nathan Jawai) - *C+* 

Good value this low in the draft. No risk, high reward. 

*Dallas Mavericks* (#51 Shan Foster) - *C*

Foster can shoot - so that immediately gives him a spot in a team. Will probably win D-league MVP.

*San Antonio Spurs* (#26 George Hill, #45 Goran Dragic, #57 James Gist) - *D*

I know the Spurs are typically draft geniouses, but I dont like this. Chalmers was a better pick at #26, he looked like a typical Spurs type player. Gist wont add much at all in the forseeable future. Dragic was traded I believe? Meh.

*Orlando Magic* (#22 Courtney Lee) - *C+*

Lee is an interesting pick. On the one hand, he was a good choice around the low 20's. On the other, they already have enough 2 guards that do the same thing. Again, Koufos wouldve been a better pick.

*Golden State Warriors* (#14 Anthony Randolph, #49 Richard Hendrix) - *D+*

How many lanky PF's do they need? Didnt they trade for Brandan Wright a year ago? Randolph was a waste. Hendrix is a good pickup late in the 2nd round - could be a Millsap type contributor.

*Los Angeles Lakers* (#58 Joe Crawford) - *D+*

Probably wont make the team.

*Minnesota Timberwolves* (#5 Kevin Love, #31 Nikola Pekovic) - *B*

They did add some nice veteran talent in the Love trade, but they didnt fix any of their glaring problems. Love is a good offensive player, but it still keeps Jefferson playing C - a position he shouldnt be in. Pekovic couldve been a better choice, there was better value at #31. I still think they shouldve kept Mayo.

*Sacramento Kings* (#12 Jason Thompson, #42 Sean Singletary, #43 Patrick Ewing Jr.) - *D-*

Thompson was a complete waste at #12. Yes he fits a need, but there were so many better options available - I cant believe they went with him. Singletary and Ewing Jr arent bad players, but they wont play much.

*Phoenix Suns* (#15 Robin Lopez, #48 Malik Hairston) - *C*

Obviously chose Lopez because they want a guy to rebound and run the floor. Its not just the hair that reminds of Varejao - but would you pick him at #15?. Hairston is an underrated player who somehow gets it done on a collegiate level...but can he do it in the pros?

*Detroit Pistons* (#32 Walter Sharpe, #46 Trent Plaisted, #59 Deron Washington) - *D-*

Chances that any of these guys make the team and do anything meaningful is slight. Couldve got and kept an impact player in the late first round.

*Washington Wizards* (#18 JaVale McGee) - *F*

Saw this pick coming a mile away, and still dont like it. McGee is too much of a project when they should be getting guys who can contribute right away. Much better players available at #18, bad bad pick.

*Seattle Supersonics* (#4 Russell Westbrook, #24 Serge Ibaka, #29 DJ White, #50 Devon Hardin) - *B-*

Westbrook is too high at #4. I respect that he can play D, but hes not a PG. Ibaka and DJ White wont play much behind Wilcox and Nick Collison at the 4 spot. Devon Hardin was probably their best value pick in the draft.

*Atlanta Hawks* - had no picks

*New Orleans Hornets* - traded their picks


Overall - some teams did the smart thing and some didnt, which isnt suprising. 

Biggest Winners: Miami, Memphis, Portland, Chicago. Losers: Sacramento, Washington, Detroit, Golden State.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

portland did it again =D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That they did. Pritchard is doing a great job of acquiring young talent. They really are looking good for the future.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

My thoughts on each team, not gonna give grades just yet...

*Memphis Grizzlies* (#3 OJ Mayo, #27 Darrell Arthur)

At the end of the day, I liked both trades for MEM. Getting OJ for Kevin keeps them a lineup of gazelles, which is what I imagine the ex-Suns brass are intending. PF is still a problem, but they'll have an interesting committee with Gay, Arthur, Warrick, Darko, etc. Their perimeter is saturated with lots of excellent young talent. Another year of seasoning and an emergence or addition of a solid PF could turn this team into winner quickly.

*Portland Trailblazers* (#11 Jerryd Bayless, #25 Nicolas Batum)

There isn't a GM that's impressed me more than him at least the past 2 years. My mouth was open the whole time Bayless failed to be picked from Seattle on. I thought they absolutely stole the IND trade. I think Rush was/is massively overvalued and don't really see him being any better than Pietrus. I thought Batum was massively undervalued as well; he's a phenomenal talent to have fallen as far as he did. I think he'd be an excellent complementary SF to that roster. Pritchard is really putting together valuable, young talent in each role; fantastic job.

*Chicago Bulls* (#1 Derrick Rose, #36 Omer Asik)

I thought Rose has been the #1 pick for about a year, and they just took the best player. CHI has a mess on their hands regarding their backcourt. If I were them, I'd try to move Kirk for a big and bring Gordon off the bench for Rose/Hughes. We'll see if Asik ever materializes stateside.

*Miami Heat* (#2 Michael Beasley, #34 Mario Chalmers) 

A Mayo/Wade backcourt is tempting, but I think Beasley was the right choice. MIA has no real post talent, and Mike is ultimately too polished to pass up. Taking Mike worked well in that they were able to get Chalmers, who I think will be a decent Duhon-level PG, in the 2nd-round. 

*Los Angeles Clippers* (#7 Eric Gordon, #35 DeAndre Jordan, #55 Mike Taylor) 

I couldn't believe the Clipps passed on Bayless, but that's probably becaused they had Baron waiting to sign; makes sense now. I think Gordon is still a little undervalued. He is ready to score in the NBA right immediately, and I think he'll be at least as effective as Mobley. Jordan is my value pick of the draft. Kaman should be a constructive influence on him. I don't expect much out of Taylor, but they're thin at PG; might as well.

*Utah Jazz* (#23 Kosta Koufos, #44 Ante Tomic, #55 Tadija Dragicevic) 

I think Koufos was greatly undervalued in this draft. He can be a little soft, but how many 7'1, 255lbers with great hands and a legit outside shot are there? I've liked what Utah has done in recent drafts, and this is no different. Tomic is excellent value in the 2nd. Dragicevic? We'll see what happens...

*Boston Celtics * (#30 JR Giddens, #47 Bill Walker, #60 Semih Erden) 

I was expecting to hear Boston take Jordan, and was surprised to hear them take Giddens. I thought it was fishy, but then they proceed to decline the QO to Allen. Some still call Giddens risky, but he was hugely productive for New Mexico and should give quality spot minutes at the 2 immediately. I thought trading for Walker was an excellent move and could yield massive returns if he can stay healthy. Erden is the best you can do at 60.

*New York Knicks* (#6 Danilo Gallinari)

I wasn't really a fan of this pick. NY was probably my biggest surprise to not take Bayless. I thought D'Antoni would've valued him more. I guess he frees up some space for Curry from the perimeter, but he'll have to be as good as Kukoc, Dunleavy, etc to justify passing on Jerryd for me.

*Milwaukee Bucks* (#8 Joe Alexander, #37 Luc Richard Mbah a Moute) 

Alexander is a developing freak athlete that teams love right before the draft. I'm still skeptical of his ball skills and outside shot. Moute was a decent pick, although I thought there was better value on the board. After acquiring RJ, are they expecting Joe to play some PF? Acquisition of 3 SFs that aren't all that versatile is strange.

*Charlotte Bobcats* (#9 DJ Augustin, #20 Alexis Ajinca, #38 Kyle Weaver)

I've never really been that high on DJ in the pros. He'll be fine laterally and driving the basket, but I don't think his jumpshot will be too effective. It seemed just about every time I watched him on TV, there was a massive Sportscenter rejection on one of his shots; and that was college. He's smart and efficient, so Larry will like him, but what do they do with Felton? 14ppg and 7apg at under 25y/o is that dispensable? I think it's a great opportunity for another team to swoop Ray up for cheap. Ajinca is crazy long, but he's still too thin and unproductive. Weaver is solid value in the 2nd. 

*Houston Rockets* (#28 Donte Greene, #33 Joey Dorsey, #54 Maarty Leunen)

Greene is great value that late in the 1st. I don't like Dorsey in the league very much; don't see him anything beyond a deep reserve rebounder/defender. I'm sure when Morey plugged Leunen into his draft value calculator it computed that Maarty is a future NBA reserve, but the guy has no strength for the post and not enough skill for the perimeter. I'm not sure he can even make it as a shooting specialist a la Novak.

*New Jersey Nets* (#10 Brook Lopez, #21 Ryan Anderson, #40 Chris Douglas-Roberts)

I thought Brook was an absolute steal at 10. I liked the Yi trade for them as well, but then they draft a similar, but less talented player in Ryan Anderson. Is Kiki showing his personal bias for 6'9 shooters? CDR is solid value at 40. Aside from Anderson, I really liked what they did on draft day.

*Denver Nuggets* (#39 Sonny Weems) 

Weems is good value here. He's a crazy athlete that won't demand the ball between AI and Melo. Should be the recipient of many highlight alley-oops. With continued work on his ball skills and shot, he could be a solid NBA rotation guy.

*Philadelphia 76ers* (#16 Marreese Speights)

A lot of people didn't like this pick, but I did. Speights is 6'10, 250, athletic, and highly efficient in the post. He may be a little inconsistent, but he's a big, active body that can convert down low. A few years from now, I think this will look like a steal, and make SAC look a little gutless for not pulling the trigger on Mo.

*Indiana Pacers* (#13 Brandon Rush, #17 Roy Hibbert) 

IND has been terrific in the draft in recent years, and when I heard Bayless' name called, I thought they were immediately the biggest winners. Then they trade his superstar potential for Jack and Rush? Jesus. They trade Jermaine for Ford and spare parts and they're rebuilding with Jack and Rush? Start Ford and bring Bayless off the bench to spot both guard positions. Putting Ford and Hibbert on the bookends of 6'9 out-of-position SFs isn't gonna cut it. I've been a big fan of their moves lately, but I don't like the bottom line of these moves at all. Bird had a sad, guilty look on his face in the videoconference during the draft, and I can imagine why.

*Cleveland Cavaliers* (#19 JJ Hickson, #52 Darnell Jackson, #55 Sasha Kaun)

Hickson is about right at 19; he's the banger that they've needed for a while. I don't like Jackson in the pros at all, while I think Kaun would be a fine hustling, reserve C in the Voskuhl mode.

*Toronto Raptors* (#41 Nathan Jawai)

I've never been that high on short, stocky Cs that don't block shots, and I'm not really getting anything different from Jawai. I haven't seen too much of him, though. We'll see if he can stick.

*Dallas Mavericks* (#51 Shan Foster)

It's only specialist-shopping at the end of the 2nd and Shan fits the bill. He's 6'6 and can shoot the lights out from deep; he'll be around at least a few years as a deep reserve.

*San Antonio Spurs* (#26 George Hill, #48 Malik Hairston, #57 James Gist)

Supposedly, the Spurs were hoping Batum would've fallen, and they again would've looked like geniuses. Instead, they gave a guaranteed contract to a stat-stuffing, non-distributing, scoring point. Is he a better NBA player than their recent experiment Darius Washington? I'm not sure Hairston has a better NBA career ahead of him than Dragic, who they probably should've taken instead of Hill. Malik gives them another deep shooter on the wing; not sure what else. I think Gist is excellent value that late. He's a little small for a PF, but he's very athletic and active all over the court; he was one of my 2nd round sleepers going into the draft.

*Orlando Magic* (#22 Courtney Lee)

OK, they got another solid, but unspectacular, SG. Don't they already have Keith Bogans? I think he's decent value here, but there's a lot of talent left on the board. A really mediocre pick for me.

*Golden State Warriors* (#14 Anthony Randolph, #49 Richard Hendrix)

Randolph was by far my biggest bust going into the draft. I don't like his profile at all - 6'10, 200lbs, can handle but not shoot or pass all that well. Maybe his unorthodox game needs an unorthodox system like GS, but I'm not sure he's gonna be a star anywhere. Hendrix is a bull that they actually need; very good value at 49.

*Los Angeles Lakers* (#58 Joe Crawford)

Even at 58, why not gamble on a higher-upside guy? Does anyone really expect Joe to do anything in the league?

*Minnesota Timberwolves* (#5 Kevin Love, #31 Nikola Pekovic)

Ultimately, I think I'd rather have Mayo on my MIN team mainly for the sake of balance. Love and Al are too similar for me to put together at the expense of OJ. I'd rather have a backcourt rotation of Mayo/McCants/Foye. It'll be interesting to see how they work together, though. If it works, it could be great, but I also think there's a chance the frontcourt could get a little crowded. Interesting move. Pekovic destroyed Europe this past season, but he didn't really show much in the boxscore other than ppg; I'm still highly skeptical of him.

*Sacramento Kings* (#12 Jason Thompson, #42 Sean Singletary, #43 Patrick Ewing Jr.)

Petrie has a history of drafting highly-productive college veterans and yielding success from it, but I think he finally fell on his face in this draft. Thompson is big and has polish, but he's soft, and the Kings are already filled to the brim with softness, especially in the frontcourt. Why not take a big, athletic bruiser like Speights to complement Hawes in the future. Thompson isn't gonna take this team to the next level. Singletary was highly productive, but his efficiency wasn't that great. I'm not sure he can stick. Pat Jr. measured to be a crazy athlete, but is he an NBA player? I'm guessing they'll try to mold him into a defensive specialist. A pretty disappointing draft to see from one of my favorite GMs.

*Phoenix Suns* (#15 Robin Lopez, #45 Goran Dragic)

At least his 1st-rounder this year won't be a 5th-year senior that spends most of his rookie campaign in the D-League. Robin is solid, but not great, value at 15. I thought there was more interesting talent available. I liked the Dragic trade a lot for them; I'm not sure what Hairston would've really given them. Solid, but unspectacular, draft for PHX; the best one yet for Kerr the Banker.

*Detroit Pistons* (#32 Walter Sharpe, #46 Trent Plaisted, #59 Deron Washington)

Can't say I know too much about Sharpe, but just looking at his numbers, I don't see the SF that DET claims he is. We'll see what happens with him. Plaisted got tons of press after the UNC game, but his stock definitely reached a peak. For all of his supposed 'freak' athleticism, he's not much of a shotblocker. He's big, active, and fairly effective and is very good value in the latter half of the 2nd, though. Washington isn't a bad pick at 59. He reminds me a little of Matt Barnes - could stick as a defensive specialist.

*Washington Wizards* (#18 JaVale McGee)

There's a part of me that loves the way WAS just goes after the biggest, most athletic, highest upside guys in the draft. Ultimately, I'm not sure that's the smartest way to operate, but they don't leave the draft saying 'I wish we would've gotten someone with more potential.' McGee has a high bust-risk, but if he ever starts giving a ****, he has all the size and skill to be an outstanding NBA player. There was some effort to position himself as a PF during the draft process, in that he's mobile and can shoot the 3 a little, but his AST/TO was absolutely horrendous. Nobody wants a black hole on the perimeter in addition to the post. We'll see if he can avoid the Patrick O'Bryant destiny.

*Seattle Supersonics* (#4 Russell Westbrook, #24 Serge Ibaka, #29 DJ White, #50 Devon Hardin)

If someone would've bet me that Westbrook would end up going 7 spots before Bayless, I would've bet everything I owned. Unbelievable. Westbrook is riding a crazy wave of momentum out of nowhere, and I think Presti bought him at the absolute peak of his stock. He's big, athletic, aggressive, plays D, but is he really an NBA distributor? Will he really be better than a Barbosa? I'm not sure he's more talented than Marcus Banks; has a more constructive mindset, but I don't think a better basketball talent. Presti has had two consecutive top-5 picks and has come away with Jeff Green and Russell Westbrook; yikes. It's still early, but boy-genius isn't blowing my skirt up just yet with these picks. Ibaka and White are decent, but not great, late 1st picks. Ibaka may never come over. White isn't much more than a bench big. Hardin is great value at 50, though. He's not too skilled, but he doesn't have to be with that frame and athleticism; should be a very good bench rebounder/defender.

*Atlanta Hawks* - had no picks

*New Orleans Hornets* - traded their picks


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> *Milwaukee Bucks* (#8 Joe Alexander, #37 Luc Richard Mbah a Moute)
> 
> Alexander is a developing freak athlete that teams love right before the draft. I'm still skeptical of his ball skills and outside shot. Moute was a decent pick, although I thought there was better value on the board. After acquiring RJ, are they expecting Joe to play some PF? Acquisition of 3 SFs that aren't all that versatile is strange.


I didn't really understand the Jefferson trade unless they plan to put Alexander at the 4. Do you really pick someone at #8 to give him ten minutes a night at this natural position ?



RebelSun said:


> *New Jersey Nets* (#10 Brook Lopez, #21 Ryan Anderson, #40 Chris Douglas-Roberts)
> 
> I thought Brook was an absolute steal at 10. I liked the Yi trade for them as well, but then they draft a similar, but less talented player in Ryan Anderson. Is Kiki showing his personal bias for 6'9 shooters? CDR is solid value at 40. Aside from Anderson, I really liked what they did on draft day.


Do you really see Lopez as more than a 12/8 guy at best ? I don't.



RebelSun said:


> *Washington Wizards* (#18 JaVale McGee)
> 
> There's a part of me that loves the way WAS just goes after the biggest, most athletic, highest upside guys in the draft. Ultimately, I'm not sure that's the smartest way to operate, but they don't leave the draft saying 'I wish we would've gotten someone with more potential.' McGee has a high bust-risk, but if he ever starts giving a ****, he has all the size and skill to be an outstanding NBA player. There was some effort to position himself as a PF during the draft process, in that he's mobile and can shoot the 3 a little, but his AST/TO was absolutely horrendous. Nobody wants a black hole on the perimeter in addition to the post. We'll see if he can avoid the Patrick O'Bryant destiny.


I'm not a big fan of that strategy. Blatche was definitely worth a second pick and has shown promising signs. McGee is a major project, maybe even more than Randolph. He was going that high entirely for potential, but how does he have more of that than someone like Jordan ? I'm not high on either.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Barbosa was picked for the Suns, and Presti had NO SAY in the Parker pick, he was a ****ing intern, and ditto for Scola. So tell me exactly how Udrih, Mahinmi, Markota, Durant, and Green make him some godsend.


Co-sign. Dude had a TERRIBLE draft last year (although, it may have been on purpose). I'll hold off on judgement though to see how this class performs


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

croco said:


> Do you really see Lopez as more than a 12/8 guy at best ? I don't.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of that strategy. Blatche was definitely worth a second pick and has shown promising signs. McGee is a major project, maybe even more than Randolph. He was going that high entirely for potential, but how does he have more of that than someone like Jordan ? I'm not high on either.


I think Brook's ceiling is a little higher; like 15/10. Many point to his mediocre FG% this past season, but he was carrying the whole damn team with opponents targeting him every game. I think he'll do a little better than most expect.

I don't think that having max potential as the primary draft criteria is the smartest strategy, but I give them credit for not settling for the lowest-risk pick as many other teams do. Can't hit a home run without swinging for the fences. I wouldn't go so far to call McGee a 'major' prospect. He was productive at Nevada. With 15lbs of muscle, work on his ball skills, and some fight in him, he could be outstanding in the league. I'd venture to guess it won't happen, but if it does, there's a very good NBA C there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Agreed with Nets getting a C

The Ryan Anderson pick is really really baffling. Lopez is overrated, but at 10 I guess thats alright. CDR at 40 saved their draft. Question now is who will be starting at SF come opening night. Hopefully not Yi


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sonics deserve a F for picking Westbrook at 4. Stupidity

Knicks also deserve a F for picking Gallinari at 6 when their team is loaded with small forwards and they are letting Marbury go. Walsh might be worse than Isiah


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Sonics deserve a F for picking Westbrook at 4. Stupidity
> 
> Knicks also deserve a F for picking Gallinari at 6 when their team is loaded with small forwards and they are letting Marbury go. Walsh might be worse than Isiah


The Knicks are loaded with bad players at the 3 (and anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They have a more pressing need at the point not the forward spot


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> They have a more pressing need at the point not the forward spot


I'm not gonna get into this again, lol.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

HB said:


> Sonics deserve a F for picking Westbrook at 4. Stupidity
> 
> Knicks also deserve a F for picking Gallinari at 6 when their team is loaded with small forwards and they are letting Marbury go. Walsh might be worse than Isiah


Westbrook was the safe pick. Bayless is a higher risk, high reward pick. Bayless is also not someone Presti would want paired with Durant in the backcourt. That would make the OKC team very similar to the Bucks. With Westbrook, they have a sure defensive player (although they have Watson), and a good player that knows his role. 

The main problem they have is the 1 or 5 spot, and unless they wanted Lopez, there was no one they really needed. The 2/3 spots are set for the future, and Wilcox and Collison make a good 4 rotation. They didn't need Love, or Gallinari, and definitely not Gordon or Alexander.

They may not have made the best pick here, but definitely not the worst.

Or Westbrook could be the perfect fit next to Durant.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I think an F is a bit harsh for the (ex-)Sonics, given the position they're in and the fact they're rebuilding. Basically, they have little talent and almost every position is a need. They arn't moving out of the lottery any time soon, so they might as well pick safe guys in the lottery (good character guys who are sure contributors) and high-risk/reward players later in the rounds. I think thats what they're doing for the most part, and given they're gona suck regardless, its not too bad a strategy.

I'd still give them a D though, just cause like RebelSun said, they basically bought Westbrook when his stock was at its peak after riding a huge wave of momentum up to the draft. Safe pick though, and he should be a Sonic for long.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know what's safer about Westbrook when Bayless has clearly had the better season. Again, Westbrook is the one who was taken that high based on potential and I don't even know where that much potential comes from. Westbrook is only safe to never become a star.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

croco said:


> I don't know what's safer about Westbrook when Bayless has clearly had the better season. Again, Westbrook is the one who was taken that high based on potential and I don't even know where that much potential comes from. Westbrook is only safe to never become a star.


Well yea, but like Chan said, drafting Bayless makes the Sonics very much like Milwaukee, where a Bayless/Durant backcourt (ie. Mo/Redd) more than likely isn't getting anywhere, and theres no room to possibly develop bigs (ie. Bogut/Yi). I'm also going by the assumption that something surely must have thrown Seattle (who seemed a certainty to draft Bayless earlier on) and a few other teams off from drafting Bayless.

Westbrook is safe as in he's a guy they drafted to keep a Sonic - unless some great deal comes up, I can't see them wanting to trade Westbrook at all.
He's a guy who even if a bust will always atleast be a solid role player and hustle guy at the least, with good character. Assuming he wants to stay, he should be a Sonic for the next 10 years at least. I havn't heard anything negative about Westbrook's character either, whereas there was talk about Bayless maybe being selfish or not having a good attitude (although it probably is just speculation).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't like those comparisons at all. Mo Williams is a jumpshooting combo guard who takes too many shots and is forced to have a bigger role than his skill set allows him to. Bayless on the other hand will always be looking to attack the basket and he has a much heigher ceiling. He won't be better immediately, but I would be very surprised if he doesn't surpass him after a season or two. They are entirely different players.

Character is important, but if you have to mention it as one of the most important things to evaluate talent, it also shows that Westbrook doesn't have to offer much else. He will have to play suffocating defense to justify that pick and even than it might be not enough if he won't be able to set up the offense against full court pressure.

As for Redd to Durant, I like that one even less. Redd is a fairly one-dimensional SG/SF who is a very capable scorer, but doesn't do much else. Like Williams, he is also forced to play a bigger role than he should, Redd is a first option on a bad team, a second option on a playoff team and a third option on a championship caliber team. Durant was already playing on the same level duing the second half of the season ... as a rookie. Like I said about a million times before I see Durant as a potential superstar, a Top 5 player in the league in a couple of years.

And what's with all those comparisons to players of teams Ray Allen was on ?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey I didn't make the comparison, that was Chan.. :biggrin:

But anyway, just using the example to illustrate, thats the kind of thoughts Presti is probably thinking. From what I know of him, he seems like that kind of guy. To draft Westbrook to 'fit' next to Durant and play next to him for years. And also based on character I guess.

Also, do you hav any idea why Bayless dropped 7 places? Was it just an unusual happening, or was anything rumoured as to why? I heard one thing that might have been a reason was that he refused to workout with other players (inc. Westbrook), and his agent placed restrictions on the work he'd do at team workouts. Don't know how much of that is actually true.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it was the refusal to work out for several teams. Whether that was orchestrated by his agent or himself is hard to tell, but I don't think he minds the situation he is in now.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sooooooooo happy Bayless refused to work out with other players and for a bunch of teams. I'm stoked that he dropped to 11!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Portland is just about the perfect situation for Jerryd. He doesnt need do be a pure PG as Brandon Roy initiates most of their offense, he gets to match up defensively on the smaller player but will work perfectly with Roy. He goes into a team which has a spot for him, just waiting till he's ready to assume starters minutes.

Hes gonna be a good 'un.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

croco said:


> *I didn't really understand the Jefferson trade unless they plan to put Alexander at the 4. Do you really pick someone at #8 to give him ten minutes a night at this natural position ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=770634

Alexander is going to start his career playing the 4, he is 6'8 220, if he adds 15 lbs to go with his leaping ability he can play the 4, he is close to the same size as guys like Brand and Boozer who start at the 4, he doesnt have their post game but could be a better defender and is way more athletic, either way the Bucks view him as someone who can play multiple positions.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Bucks comparison on the previous page is baffling


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> The Bucks comparison on the previous page is baffling


Which one and why ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chan saying the Sonics not drafting Bayless is a good thing because it would be similar to the Bucks backcourt doesnt make sense to me. I dont see the comparison.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Minimal playmaking, and a whole lotta shots.


----------

